# O&P and San Antonio Pricing



## SeanBravo (May 29, 2016)

I'm new and I'm sure this topic has been covered but my question simply is in Texas can I get O&P released on one trade? Multiple trades? 

Anything anyone has had any luck with here in Texas?

I'm trying to avoid supplementing too much but when the scope say's $59.78 per square "reflects current market price" for 25 yr 3 tab I know that just isnt't right.

Looking for any tips I can


----------



## kylepatrick (May 31, 2016)

Add me on Facebook.com/ksp91 , I'll connect you with a Facebook group of roofing company owners dealing with this everyday in Texas. Ruthless out there right now!


----------



## MABear (May 20, 2016)

It's not much better here in Louisiana. You think it has anything to do with the oilfield? I know almost everything has gone downhill in the past 6-12 months.


----------

